# PSA - words that may flag transactions with Paypal



## Anton (Oct 6, 2017)

I just spent the last 3 days providing "detail" to paypal around live transactions. 

One of my transactions was put on hold "Pending regulatory review" 

The words used in the description were "Carter Damascus" - paypal lady said she has had this conversation before, she knew all about Carter and what Damascus.

Anyway - Avoid "Carter Damascus" on any transactions to be on the safe side.


----------



## YG420 (Oct 6, 2017)

Good to know &#128077; Do u have a carter dammy on the way??


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm lost here. What is the problem with Carter Damascus? Do they think this is some kind of middle-east antiquity that has been looted or what? They sell plenty of Pakistani and Indian Damascus junk knives.


----------



## Anton (Oct 6, 2017)

No point reading into it, I tried 
Probably a good guess tho


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 6, 2017)

I've had it happen with just "Damascus" too when written in a description/comment. Probably linked to Syria and all that's going on over there.


----------



## Marek07 (Oct 6, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I've had it happen with just "Damascus" too when written in a description/comment. Probably linked to Syria and all that's going on over there.


I'm thinking that's a very likely scenario.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm wondering if previous fraudulent sellers have used that term to trick people out of big chunks of money, so now it makes sense for them to flag that type of transaction.


----------



## HRC_64 (Oct 7, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> I'm thinking that's a very likely scenario.





toddnmd said:


> I'm wondering if previous fraudulent sellers have used that term to trick people...




Guessing more treasury/sanctions related than something specific to kitchen knives.


https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/pages/syria.aspx



> II. OVERVIEW OF AUTHORITIES
> 
> On May 11, 2004, the President issued E.O. 13338, declaring a national emergency
> to deal with the unusual and extraordinary threat to the national security,
> ...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 7, 2017)

Paypal has to deal with fraudulent E-Mails that look like their site. One wrong click & they have your password. Ask me how I know:O. I ended up canceling my card & changing password.

I didn't have to pay for the charges they made to buy a smart phone. I called Paypal the same day I clicked the wrong E-Mail.


----------



## DevinT (Oct 7, 2017)

It's the word "Damascus", we've switched to "pattern welded" and "decorative metal" to avoid this problem. It's the problems in Syria that's the cause. 

Hoss


----------



## SuperSharp (Oct 8, 2017)

I had "Damascus" flagged last year too. It's definitely that word. The buyer left the term "Damascus Toyama" IIRC in the payment comments on PayPal. After a huge back and forth thinking it was due to an international transaction, I finally came to the conclusion that the hold occurred solely from the word "Damascus" being included in the comments. Ridiculous that draws a flag for something nefarious. Like a criminal would preface a paypal payment with "from a criminal"... Suppose there's a legitimate reason, just inconvenient that it includes a term associated with kitchen knives.


----------

